# Taclite WP or GX-8



## coaster (Dec 20, 2014)

I realize there are plenty of threads on boots and I have read them.

I'm just trying to decide between 5.11 Taclite WP SZ or Bates GX-8 Ultra-lite SZ.  Will be working full time with two doubles a week.

Thanks


----------



## irishboxer384 (Dec 20, 2014)

I've worn everything from $50 boots to $500 and these are the best I've had...massively tried and tested- AKU boots

I'd avoid generic 5.11 crap. And I wouldn't bother getting gore-tex boots unless you're in a place with A LOT of rain.


----------



## coaster (Dec 20, 2014)

Needs to be polishable and do get snow and rain.

Chose these two since they are within budget.  I expect them to last 1 to 1.5 years, and am OK with that.  These are also two of the most reviewed with 4.5 star rating.  Was hoping those with experience with these two boots could provide some input.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 20, 2014)

The 5.11 ATAC I wear have held up well, are comfy and I've had no complaints. 

Buy what you like. Opinions on boots are totally subjective.


----------



## coaster (Dec 20, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> The 5.11 ATAC I wear have held up well, are comfy and I've had no complaints.
> 
> Buy what you like. Opinions on boots are totally subjective.



I think I'll try the Taclite Waterproof version and if it doesn't work, Amazon's return service is good.  I did try the shoes at a police/fire/emt shop where I picked up uniforms.  They also sold Rocky.


----------



## BayAreaEMT (Dec 27, 2014)

I have the 5.11 ATAC shield boots, same soles as the ATAC WP boots I believe. Been using them for about a year, still going strong, still comfortable and still waterproof. I just took them on a trip to Lake Tahoe for hiking around in the snow and they did great. Maybe 5.11 is hit or miss, some people I guess call it "generic crap" but I'll buy these boots again when my current pair wear out.


----------



## drl (Dec 27, 2014)

+1 on the 5.11 ATAC Shield boots. Comfortable from day one and holding up great 4 months in, with only some minor scuffs. I believe 5.11 is currently running a 40% off sale as well with the code "511FAMILY".


----------



## TechYourself (Dec 13, 2015)

I recently retired my blauers in favor of some Red Wing WORX series boots. 8" with a side zip and a safety toe for a decent price, and the soles felt like I was walking on clouds, which after a day of trying on boots, was a relief.

Got them at an actual Red Wings store, so they came with a waranty, free laces for life, and free service (polish etc.).

edit:just saw this post was a year old, but worth it to pimp these new boots


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Dec 14, 2015)

Another vote for the 5.11 ATAC Shield boots. Had a pair that started to fall apart after 3 years of heavy use. Got another pair with no hesitation, I have no complaints.


----------



## Kevinf (Dec 14, 2015)

The single best thing I've done for my feet is to use elastic laces. They allow the boot to flex naturally with your foot during kneeling while keeping it snug during pronation. They also easy entry and exit from zipper boots since the laces flex. They even come in reflective varieties if you do overnights and want a little more visibility.

As an aside, I wear Bates GX-8s.


----------

